# just bought an old asplund bucket truck Altec LR IV-50



## murphy4trees (Feb 10, 2008)

This truck came from Virginia... 
It's a '97 GMC 7500, 350 gas, 63,000 mi., 11' chip box, with a Kubota pony motor... seems to run well for what it is... a standard asplund underpowered dog that struggled up the first hill it ever climbed 11 years ago, empty...

Probably going to need a clutch soon, and while I AM at it I was thinking of getting some more horsepower under the hood, by either working the motor or switching out to a big block... 

It is also going to need a new door and paint, and who knows what else mechanically... I paid &14,850 for the truck so I have can put some more money in it and feel good about it..

I don't work far from home (though I may be expanding the territory this year). I will start using it as a bucket truck primarily, not pulling a chipper. So I'll milk the clutch for a while and let the truck earn some money. When things get busy this spring, I'd like to be ready to use it for a second crew. I have a spare chipper, and plenty of extra gear, so it won't take much on that side. 

Any suggestions as to how to get some more power out of this truck?
Can I put a 454 in it? or a diesel? (and is it worth it)... Or What is the best way to get more power out of the 350? and any suggestions for service and maintenance on the altec lift are appreciated too ... I do have a servie manual for the altec....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 10, 2008)

Murphy,
I have exactly the same unit. I've been using it since '99.
I agree, the original engine is underpowered but, it's done its job for 9 years with few problems.
The boom is way overbuilt and easy to maintain. Grease all points and keep the chains lubed with hydraulic oil. There should be a service poster mounted inside the toolbox next to the pony motor displaying the locations of the grease fittings.
I've often wished for more HP but, I don't tow anything with it so I couldn't justify the cost.
Bottom line- It's a dependable engine regardless of the fact that it blows.LOL.
Gerasimek


----------



## 046 (Feb 10, 2008)

if you can... put a diesel in her..


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 10, 2008)

Murphy, call Jasper Engines and Transmissions, give them your VIN # and they can tell you what motor belongs in your truck. My guess is its at least a 366 gas dogger sinse thats whats in my 97 c-7500, its what they call a "tall deck " big block chevy. I got my bucket from " S.M." and it was supposed to have 427 tall deck, so it is a dog too. The truck would'nt run for ####, all loading up and running rich, so "S.M." at least sent me a used computer for a 366, and now it runs much better. Too much fuel being sent for smaller motor. The intake and fuel injection are the same part #, so all you may need is 427 comp (about 300 hopefully, not sure, but only takes 5 mins to swap out, just a plug in bassically) and 427 long block, 3,650 from Jasper (1600 or so for 366 ). I got a price of about 2500 to install, but mines 4 wheel drive so yours might be cheeper. Someday when I'm felling rich and due for a clutch thats what I want to do, alot of hills here. Note: I saved my old computer, of course. Hope this helps. MDS


----------



## tree md (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm certain you can put a 454 in it if you wanted. That's what I have in my GMC 6500.


----------



## motor (Feb 11, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Is the boom the same age as the truck?
> 
> Sometimes they aren't. Asplundh stops supporting their older booms but I forget the time frame.




The LR-IV is an Altec made unit. You can get whatever you need for it. 

Altec bought out Asplundh in `91/`92.

For Asplundh manufactured lifts: Mandatory retirement after 25 years, mandatory rebuild after 15 years, cable replacement every two years. If it is past the 15 or 25 year mark you will not be able to buy factory parts.


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 11, 2008)

*found a diesel*

I was looking for a friend who might need a 6.5 L GMC diesel in his '95 3500 dually... So I found a 6.5 L diesel turbo charged with ECM and everything except the air blower.. came out of a wrecked truck with 92,000 miles... The guy paid 2200 from a junk yard and never used it for the Hummer he was going to put it in. Now he needs to clean out his garage and he'll take at most 1,000 for it, and might take as little as 500 if I flash the cash... That should bolt up to the tranny... Don't know how much trouble wiring the glow plugs and computer will be though... Any thoughts????
Might buy the engine and drive it for a while as is and switch it out if really needed and not too expensive...
Thanks


----------



## Joe379 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think the 6.5 diesel will be as much of an improvement as you would hope. The 6.5 was designed as a light truck engine just like the 350 you currently have, so it's probably going to be a dog also. A 427 tall deck would be you easiest swap, however if you want a diesel go for a Cummins. With a Cummins look for one out of a truck such as yours, while they may share the same displacement as the ones in Dodge pickups the injector timing, governed rpm, etc are different. Keep in mind however that with all the changes for the fuel system, adding an air to air cooler for the turbo, gauge hookups, etc it may be more cost effective to simply sell that truck and buy a diesel, especially if you cannot perform most of the work yourself.


----------



## Joe379 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scratch the Cummins idea I posted above. A Caterpillar 3116 would be the correct diesel engine for the truck. If you could a wrecked truck to pull parts from changeover would be a piece of cake. The only problem that would remain would be the fact that generally Cat engines are more expensive to purchase than their counterparts.


----------



## motor (Feb 13, 2008)

A CAT 3126 would be even better. The 3116's were designed to be used in generators spinning at a constant RPM not the variable RPM's like in a truck.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 13, 2008)

There is no way that truck has a 350 in it, sorry I'm not buying it. I don't think they would put a small block in a truck that big. Murphy, please call Jasper and see what belongs in that truck. Now I'm curious. Also does anyone know what the horsepower/torque difference is from 366 to 427 ? I want to put one in my truck someday so maybe we can tow my chipper with these hills here, and I tried all resources I know of- dealers, internet, a motor building shop, Jasper doesnt even know but they'll sell me one for 1600 more than 366 cost ! Just wondering if its worth it for me. Any input ? Thanks.


----------



## Joe379 (Feb 13, 2008)

I never paid much attention to the 1990's models Chevys, but a large number of the 80's model C60 and C70 trucks came with the 350 motor.

As far as the Cat diesels go a 3116 would have been the correct engine up until 1997. 1998 and up models used the 3126 until the current C7 motors.


----------



## motor (Feb 13, 2008)

Joe379 said:


> As far as the Cat diesels go a 3116 would have been the correct engine up until 1997. 1998 and up models used the 3126 until the current C7 motors.



Still doesn't mean it's not a better engine for the application. If you're gonna take the time to install a diesel in a gas truck why not go with a better engine?

Also, I've seen 350's in the older C60's and 70's as well. What a dog.


----------



## RoyalTree (Feb 17, 2008)

I run a cat 3116 in my 97 gmc 7500 30 yard chip truck and it is enough power, but we dont have any hills over 3ft....


----------



## TDunk (Feb 17, 2008)

My C60 came with a 350 in it. Look at switching to a big block, but i couldn't come up with the diff. motor mount for the front of the big block. So, i built a 383. Never had it dyno'd but from what i can tell it makes about 410 HP. and about 400 ft.lbs. More than a stock BB and more suited for the low gearing (high RPMS).


----------



## cabinman (Feb 20, 2008)

*Mph*



murphy4trees said:


> This truck came from Virginia...
> It's a '97 GMC 7500, 350 gas, 63,000 mi., 11' chip box, with a Kubota pony motor... seems to run well for what it is... a standard asplund underpowered dog that struggled up the first hill it ever climbed 11 years ago, empty...
> 
> Probably going to need a clutch soon, and while I AM at it I was thinking of getting some more horsepower under the hood, by either working the motor or switching out to a big block...
> ...



Murphy, what does your truck run mph flat out on the level,?. E,J,


----------



## I can do it (Jun 22, 2008)

That truck does have a 366 in it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 22, 2008)

motor said:


> The LR-IV is an Altec made unit. You can get whatever you need for it.
> 
> Altec bought out Asplundh in `91/`92.
> 
> For Asplundh manufactured lifts: Mandatory retirement after 25 years, mandatory rebuild after 15 years, cable replacement every two years. If it is past the 15 or 25 year mark you will not be able to buy factory parts.



They red flagged buckets after ten years and sent them off to
be rebuilt and sold by that company. I never heard of them using
older than ten except in west Texas. I have been in both the old
asplundh made and altec but both are weak lifts in my opinion.
The drive cable in these units has always had issues even brand new
they have failed. I did like them though and flew them many years
without a problem but maintenance needs performed and as always
inspections made.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 22, 2008)

murphy4trees said:


> This truck came from Virginia...
> It's a '97 GMC 7500, 350 gas, 63,000 mi., 11' chip box, with a Kubota pony motor... seems to run well for what it is... a standard asplund underpowered dog that struggled up the first hill it ever climbed 11 years ago, empty...
> 
> Probably going to need a clutch soon, and while I AM at it I was thinking of getting some more horsepower under the hood, by either working the motor or switching out to a big block...
> ...



That truck should have came with a 366 which is the same as a 427
with heads changed. I have never seen a stock truck with a 350 in
it asplundh had and I used a good many, in the ten years I worked
for them. Most of the problems were in the governors and if you
are a good mechanic turn it up but according to a tach as it needs to govern just not so much that it don't run.


----------



## treeclimbermike (Jun 22, 2008)

I have an 94' 427 and it is sluggish up the hills. I have tuned it up best I can without modifications (Plugs, wires, Filters, Etc), but runs pretty good. I have about 90000 miles and maintenance is key at this stage. Good luck with it.


----------



## stihl025 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone have any problems with an auxiliary brake buzzer that will mysteriously turn on after hitting a bump in the road and won't shut off until the truck is turned off? I can't seem to find the "buzzer" under the dash to remove it. Obviously a sensor malfunction, but can't seem to find the cause.


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 2, 2008)

I can do it said:


> That truck does have a 366 in it.



X2, unless some one changed the motor it is a 366 dog, but dependable and all in all a good motor. IMO, Do not waiste your time and money switching to diesel if anything run this one untill it pukes and then build it up a bit or add a 2sp rear for the time being.


----------



## Amber (Nov 29, 2010)

If you can afford it, I'd buy a new (or used/ reconditioned) truck. You can get them lots of ways now. You could even do a rent to own (the most expensive route to owning one however). 

If there is no way to buy a different truck, try putting a CAT engine in it. Unless you know how to swap engines and have all the right tools, it will be fairly pricey. You might do a cost benefit analysis before deciding. Bucket trucks for sale are surprisingly reasonable these days.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 1995 GMC with the cat engine. My boom is the Hi ranger , 2006 model. I pull a BC 1500 ( 7 thousand LBS. ). I paid 14k , the truck only had 54k miles and is in mint condition! Best think I ever bought!


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2010)

Amber said:


> If you can afford it, I'd buy a new (or used/ reconditioned) truck. You can get them lots of ways now. You could even do a rent to own (the most expensive route to owning one however).
> 
> If there is no way to buy a different truck, try putting a CAT engine in it. Unless you know how to swap engines and have all the right tools, it will be fairly pricey. You might do a cost benefit analysis before deciding. Bucket trucks for sale are surprisingly reasonable these days.



Amber,

If you want to advertise your company, then do so in the appropriate locations - become a site sponsor. Don't interupt threads like this one to interject your sales pitch. I don't like it and I'm sure others don't also. You've don't the same thing in other threads. Please stop it.


----------



## lxt (Dec 2, 2010)

CAT motor all the way! my GMC has the 3126 & could rip the gates off hell if I could hook up to em!!!!



LXT...........


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Amber,
> 
> If you want to advertise your company, then do so in the appropriate locations - become a site sponsor. Don't interupt threads like this one to interject your sales pitch. I don't like it and I'm sure others don't also. You've don't the same thing in other threads. Please stop it.



I wonder if she thinks she's fooling anyone? lol


----------



## treeguy347 (Apr 6, 2012)

GlenWimpy said:


> I have a 1995 GMC with the cat engine. My boom is the Hi ranger , 2006 model. I pull a BC 1500 ( 7 thousand LBS. ). I paid 14k , the truck only had 54k miles and is in mint condition! Best think I ever bought!



Old thread I know, but where did you find your truck so cheap?


----------

